# Pregnancy blood tests in county Mayo



## Rosie Posie (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm completely jumping the gun here but it's good to feel positive.
I will be on holiday in Mayo (not far from Newport) for my OTD and if my urine test is positive then I will need a pregnancy blood test done and my progesterone levels checked, twice two days a part.
Does anyone know where I could get them done, I have a car so can travel out a bit?


----------

